# Belgian made Ford



## DCampbell (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi, hoping someone can help me determine what I have. All I know for sure is that it was manufactured in Belgium. I recorded the numbers from behind the starter on the right side. Top row is 5F14C, middle row is F295, bottom row is A110-086. Its a diesel, 8 speed transmission. Thanks in advance.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Pictures might help. Here's what I can tell you so far:

Serial number A 110-086 
A - Made in Antwerp, Belgium

Manufacturing code 5F14C
5 - 1965 (Maybe 1975??)
F14 - June 14th
C - Afternoon shift

Model Number F295
Nothing comparable in US codes

Post a picture, maybe someone can identify it.


----------



## Rabidd9 (May 7, 2017)

New to the forum. Grew up working on farms in Minnesota when I was a teen and now have a 50 acre place with a gravel drive that I use a box blade on and a few fields I brush hog.
I own an Antwerp Belgium made ford 3000 Diesel 8 speed. I noticed several old threads on this topic and wasn't sure which to post to. I am in the same boat as everyone else that owns one of these and so far it doesn't look like there is a true cipher to the serial numbers on these beasts. I have been purchasing parts for it as a '66 3000 and so far have not had a problem but the brakes were changed after 11/1966 so I really need to know the month mine was manufactured. It could even be a 67 so I may be needing the later brakes anyway. Given it is a foreign tractor I would suppose that their really is no way of knowing if that actually applies to it.

On the flat spot behind starter: 
7D05
A151-226
Under the hydraulic pump:
73C1B
7008
Nothing under hood, no original plates anywhere.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy rabbid9, welcome to the tractor forum.


The only thing I can help you with is the manufacturing date 7D05, which translates to April 5th, 1967. HTH.


----------



## Rabidd9 (May 7, 2017)

That's really all the help I needed! Thank you very much! Its a good ole tractor. I have owned it 7 years now and really haven't had to do much. God knows how many hours are on it as the tach cable was broke when I bought it. Registers 4500 hrs and I replaced the tach cable when I bought it.


----------



## JamesJ (Feb 26, 2017)

I could use some help deciphering mine too. It's badged as a 3000, is diesel, 8 speed built in Belgium. It had a horn and turn signals at one time.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

6H29B is a date code and seems to indicate a (6) 1966 built in (H) August (29) 29th day (B) dayshift.
check out this site and it will show you where to look and help decipher.


----------



## Mike Moore (Apr 3, 2019)

Hi l, I have a Ford 2000. I am having trouble with the serial number.
What I have is 
7A13
A147-092
I appreciate any help


----------



## JohnEl (Nov 22, 2018)

Mike Moore said:


> Hi l, I have a Ford 2000. I am having trouble with the serial number.
> What I have is
> 7A13
> A147-092
> ...


Hi Mike, welcome to the forum.
I too am a Ford 2000 owner and can decode the first part of your number (date of manufacture):
7 = 1967
A = January
13 = 13th day.
The 'A' prefix to the serial number indicates it was built in Antwerp, Belgium (like mine), I believe. 

Hope this helps.
Cheers
John


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

http://www.springfieldbiz.com/oaktree/codes_short2.html

This shows the location of the serial numbers. Is this where you got the numbers? There is one number stamped above the numbers that you have indicated, is it 7A11C?


----------



## 1952seb (Apr 8, 2019)

Mike Moore said:


> Hi l, I have a Ford 2000. I am having trouble with the serial number.
> What I have is
> 7A13
> A147-092
> ...


Hi! If I researched right, your serial number is pre-1968 (I only found a list starting in1968.) Your mfg date is 1967, January 13. So far I haven't found shift codes on Antwerp stamps. We just bought one with the stamped code D2000 7E02 A153 786. All this really threw me for a loop since I had recently spent time researching my dad's 3000, made in USA with the stamps using the codes on other forums & websites. It looks like perhaps I have a 2000 (not sure what the D stands for- any help? Maybe Diesel?) even though it has 3000 decals. I'll have to look tomorrow at the PTO area & see if it's a 2000 or 3000 (according to a different thread.) There are no other stamps on that side & I can't see under the aftermarket arms on the other side to find other info.


----------



## Pat r (Jul 11, 2021)

1952seb said:


> Hi! If I researched right, your serial number is pre-1968 (I only found a list starting in1968.) Your mfg date is 1967, January 13. So far I haven't found shift codes on Antwerp stamps. We just bought one with the stamped code D2000 7E02 A153 786. All this really threw me for a loop since I had recently spent time researching my dad's 3000, made in USA with the stamps using the codes on other forums & websites. It looks like perhaps I have a 2000 (not sure what the D stands for- any help? Maybe Diesel?) even though it has 3000 decals. I'll have to look tomorrow at the PTO area & see if it's a 2000 or 3000 (according to a different thread.) There are no other stamps on that side & I can't see under the aftermarket arms on the other side to find other info.


Hi i have a ford 5000 pre force belgium built A158089 can anyone tell me what year it is please


----------

